

IDEAS WANTED : How to create Buzz for new Start-up? - ideas101


======
sharpshoot
Do something very unusual.

Build a board of advisors of three year olds and email valleywag. Make
firebreathers wear tshirts to show how hot your start up is. Create disposable
tattoo which doubles up as an invite code when put under the shower.

Email me for pointers, i love this sort of stuff.

~~~
ratsbane
"Create disposable tattoo..."

Iron-on tattoos. Water-based temporary tattoos have been done. Iron-on ones
would guarantee some sort of press coverage!

Seriously, though, wouldn't it depend on the nature of the audience you're
trying to attract? Three-year-olds would be great for a preschool games site
but not so good for, perhaps, helicopter pilots. Can you be more specific
about your startup?

------
pius
Read "Purple Cow" by Seth Godin. Implement.

To oversimplify the ideas in his book, Godin says that the old methods of
marketing are essentially dead. The only way to market efficiently is to build
compelling ideas directly into the product rather than saving the innovation
for the advertising.

In addition, I'd recommend reading "The Tipping Point" by Malcolm Gladwell.
It's a stimulating, accessible book that presents the fundamentals of how
ideas spread through a populace. Pay close attention to the idea of stickiness
and see what you can do to ensure that your product is sufficiently sticky.

------
vzn
In general your start-up should provide stories that people like to talk
about.You can use some ideas from <http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/07/what-
people-tal.html> as start point.

~~~
simpleenigma
That looks like a great book. I'm going to check it out the next time I'm at a
book store :-) Which seems to be almost daily these days ...

------
marshallk
See [http://marshallk.com/social-media-for-marketing-what-weve-
do...](http://marshallk.com/social-media-for-marketing-what-weve-done-at-
splashcast-so-far) and <http://marshallk.com/thoughts-on-product-launch-
promotion> for my thoughts on the question.

------
nextmoveone
Check out this thread as well:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=55556>

------
luccastera
I would also recommend reading Buzz Marketing: <http://tinyurl.com/3bzxyw>

------
pbnaidu
I highly recommend reading <http://www.madetostick.com/> book.

